# So, I'm probably not the guy to worry about this.......



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

....But, I was wondering how one would land a big (Lets say 3+ foot) rock fish. I did some reasearch on this and this is what I've found:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110619073327AA0lkxN



(Tells about fighting big fish, but not how to land them)
http://www.kayakfishingmagazine.net...-landing-and-handling-fish-while-fishing.html


WHat do you guys do? Do you just net fish?? 

Thanks!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey manly if you go to kayakkevin.com he has a couple good videos out.You can see how he does it and I believe that he even shows you how to do it in one of the videos.But what most of us do is get your left leg out of the yak,work the fish to the left leg and pull it up the leg and kick the fish in the yak with you.Congrats on the new yak and just a peace of advise go out with someone the first couple of times.I seen on your other post you don't have a cell or anything you really need to get a hand held radio just to be safe.Please get all your safety stuff before you hit the water it can get real nasty real quick in a yak.But it is the funnest thing you can get into as far as fishing.ENJOY MAN


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Moby D: Thanks! Great sight. I really liked: http://kayakkevin.com/kiptostriperhowtos.html


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

I've seen some videos of people grabbing fish and there's a lure with treble hooks being thrashed about. Really scary. I've only snagged myself once, with a 3-4lb largemouth bass, still hooked. I was on land, luckily, and I had pliers/sutters handy too. I went to my knees, pinned the fish to the ground, and finally got the fish unhooked. It really surprised me how difficult it was to deal with that situation, with the fish flopping around. Lesson learned, and believe me, I never want something like that to happen while in the kayak, especially with something like a big striper.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Anytime man, look around there's other sites out there too you can check out Ty at 30milesout.com(who is a great guy too) is one that will get you going too.When you go to this sites or youtube check out how they've set there yaks up and get some idea's of what you can do.In one of kayakkevin video's he shows you how he set his up (in the second video I think) it also shows you how to set your anchor. work your yak around pillions it's got a lot of good stuff in it.hit some of the web sites like tkaa.com or Pirates of lynnhaven.com there's a lot of guys and sites out there.o check out Outer banks kayak fishing this guy is a guide in the outer banks check him out for a fishing trip for the money man you will learn a lot.Plus have fun doing it.Welcome aboard man enjoy


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Had a 29 inch striper with a Stretch 25 in its mouth stick the loose treble in the top of my thigh through my waders- Luckily, I had side cutters and cut the hook off the lure- after taking care of the fish and reeling in my second Stretch 25- I took the pliers and pushed the hook on through until the barb was exposed- cut off the barb and pulled the hook out of my thigh- no big deal- caught my second fish to limit out and put the kayak on the truck- When I got home, I cleaned the wound with hydrogen proxide and used anti-bacterial ointment- it was fine-


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I use a lot of top water lures in the ocean and most of them are relatively large. I generally cut the front hook off and that leaves me the entire lure to grab by to assist with pulling larger fish into the boat.

The day the following mishap occurred there was no getting side cutters on the hook, because what you can't see is a second point in his hand under the lure.

Not to mention I own some seriously bad a$$ Kleins and I couldn't have cut through that gage with them..at the angle is was at. Plus we were in semi rough water.

This actually caused "JMadre" to order a mini pair of bolt cutters (There are about 14-16inches long..I think) to carry on his boat.

Our boy had to paddle in from 2 miles out in the middle of Diamond Shoals with that bad boy stuck in his hand.

(it's memories like these that make having Guide Insurance a wise investment)

Hey-- but the Spanish do love big top waters.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

fish militia said:


> This actually caused "JMadre" to order a mini pair of bolt cutters (There are about 14-16inches long..I think) to carry on his boat.


I remember that day quite well. He was reaching for the lure as the bluefish shook and caught him with the front hook. 

It looks bad enough in the photo, but the fact that a live, shaking bluefish was on the back hook made it much worse. Especially since we were about 25 yards from the edge of the shoals. I removed the fish from the hook, cut the leader, and suggested that we move away from the breaking waves that we were slowly drifting towards.

He had to curl his ring finger around the lure body to space the paddle shaft away from the lure body, while grabbing the paddle with the other fingers. An hour later when he hit the shore, there was a broken blister on the back of his ring finger from the shaft. He definitely got the 'Man Award' that day.

After that day I bought a small pair of Knipex bolt cutters off of eBay. I sealed them in FoodSaver bag material with a paper towel to absorb condensation and they now live in my kayak First Aid kit.

Now, regarding landing big fish in a kayak...Rob and I have another story about what happens when a wave hits you just as you yank on a citation Drum to pull it in the kayak. I didn't capsize, but he saw the entire bottom of my boat. Luckily I was leaning heavily over the port side with a 44-inch Drum on my leg, so it kept me from flipping completely over. Meanwhile the Drum was launched over my kayak and landed in the water on the starboard side.

Ah, good times...

I would still do it again in a minute.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

And to think it was so rough that day that it flipped a professional Capt's boat at Hatteras Inlet and took a man's life.

And we were drum fishing from kayaks..


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

No treble hooks on my Kayak. I land fish in my lap all the time and while a hook in the hand is bad, a hook in the lap parts is terrifying.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

You've got to watch those bluefish if they fall in the bottom of the kayak, too. Here's a picture of the back of my wife's calf after one chomped down on her. She had to crush his head to get him to release.

If I remember correctly, FishMilitia had one attach to his chest the same day.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Shoot...I had a 3lber grab hold of my right hand and was latched on tight.

I couldn't let go of my rod with my left hand..so I bit the top of his head clean off..

Do unto others


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

fish militia said:


> Shoot...I had a 3lber grab hold of my right hand and was latched on tight.
> 
> I couldn't let go of my rod with my left hand..so I bit the top of his head clean off..
> 
> Do unto others


LMAO I would pay to see that... maybe one weekend this year I will be able to get out with you. With all the closures I spend most my time on Ft fisher and the backwaters down there now but still hoping to make a trip up your way


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

I stopped putting my fingers in any saltwater fish's mouth after a tiny flounder clamped down on my thumb. Darned thing sank its tooth all the way thru the end of my thumb until it hit my thumbnail--the inside part of the nail! Of course, I pulled and shook it, which tore open my thumb. Made for a fun afternoon. (Didn't think of biting the little rascal back--too funny!)


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

fish militia said:


> Shoot...I had a 3lber grab hold of my right hand and was latched on tight.
> 
> I couldn't let go of my rod with my left hand..so I bit the top of his head clean off..
> 
> Do unto others


Sweat!! I only did that with a 2 1/2 pounder. You're the man!


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Manlystanley said:


> Sweat!! I only did that with a 2 1/2 pounder. You're the man!


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

jmadre said:


>


 You never know, but I took Fish's comment as being tongue in check. Would anyone, really bite a chunk of live blue fish? So, I joined in the joke. But hey, maybe it was serious and not meant as being a joke?

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Manlystanley said:


> Would anyone, really bite a chunk of live blue fish?


If it was the only way to get them to stop biting you, yes. Or if you liked really fresh sashimi. 

I believe Rob (Fish Militia) was serious. The standard procedure is to crush their head with your hand until they release, but if both hands are occupied I wouldn't hesitate to bite them back. You'll do just about anything to get that darn thing to stop biting you.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

jmadre said:


> If it was the only way to get them to stop biting you, yes. Or if you liked really fresh sashimi.
> 
> I believe Rob (Fish Militia) was serious. The standard procedure is to crush their head with your hand until they release, but if both hands are occupied I wouldn't hesitate to bite them back. You'll do just about anything to get that darn thing to stop biting you.


Learn something every day. I never, ever would have thought of that. But, got to say, it might come in handy.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes..it was very serious.. I had no options.

I was on the edge of the shoals and had to make something happen fast. Fast problem solving out there is a must..or you will get Fd up.

I didn't take the fish's head off, but there was a sizable chunk dangling from the top.

NOW..I didn't invent that trick by a long shot.

That trick was first performed by Ryan a.k.a. FireSpyder or whatever he goes by on this board anymore 

Ryan had just arrived at Cape Point one day during a major drum blitz. The drum had schools of spot beaching themselves as they ran for their lives from the feeding frenzy.

Ryan walked up, reached down and picked a spot off the sand. This fish had just landed and was flopping everywhere.

He then proceeded to bite the spot's head clean off, hook it through the nose and fire it back into the school of drum.

He stood there with blood and guts dripping down his face and the partial spot body at his feet twitching, as he hooked up with a fish.

It was the single greatest/ craziest Fn thing ever..:beer:


----------

